# Temporary Cat fostering



## Renaeblazae (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi I wondered if anyone here knows about cat fostering 
I am having to stay with family due to being evicted and I have two beautiful young cats that I love dearly but need to find temporary homes for as it would only be for about 3 months I will pay and also pay for their food etc I'm in the Luton Bedfordshire area.
Can anyone help please


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If you originally adopted your cats from a Rescue it would be worth getting in touch with the Rescue to see if they could offer temporary places for them in the Shelter. Or maybe one of their foster carers could offer temporary fostering, as many won't be busy raising kittens at this time of year.

Have you asked your vet if they know of any local foster carers? 

Are you a member of Streetlife? You may find someone local to you through that who could help.

To protect yourself always carry out a thorough home check before allowing your cats to go to anyone you don't know, and draw up a contract with the fosterer which you both sign agreeing your cats are being fostered for a specific period, and are not being given up.


----------



## Renaeblazae (Apr 12, 2016)

chillminx said:


> If you originally adopted your cats from a Rescue it would be worth getting in touch with the Rescue to see if they could offer temporary places for them in the Shelter. Or maybe one of their foster carers could offer temporary fostering, as many won't be busy raising kittens at this time of year.
> 
> Have you asked your vet if they know of any local foster carers?
> 
> ...


Thank you I have rung my vets today and they have given me a number to call yes I did hear that some people have not given the cat/s back so I will defo draw up a contract I've had them from kittens I had there mum she had kittens unfortunately she passed away. 
Not heard of streetlife will look it up that kind u so much for ur reply xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It's www.streetlife.com Good luck, I hope you find someone who can help.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Three months from now or end of the month, or when exactly? Also I assume they are both castrated/spayed, it would be a good thing to be sure they are microchipped in case being in a strange place they managed to get out and get lost...


----------

